# Horseshoe Valley Ski deal good for Carriage Hills or Ridge Visitors



## CSB (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a groupon right now for discounted lift tickets including tubing for Horseshoe. 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/horses...n&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=horseshoe-resort-5


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 12, 2014)

Cindy....Costco has a better deal for a Horseshoe lift ticket....$31.99.   I don't think it includes the tubing run, but if you just want to ski, it's the best discount out there. 


http://www.costco.ca/Horseshoe-Ski-Resort-Full-day-Lift-Ticket---Ski-Alpine.product.10331556.html

Just looked closer at the Costco deal....and $31.99 is the junior/senior pricing.   The groupon offer is the best adult rate by a dollar or two.   But, as a local, Mt. St. Louis, just 10 minutes north is a better hill for skiers...it's a little higher and has better variety of terrain.  For beginners or occasional skiers,  and anyone staying at the Carriage Hills/Ridge complex, Horseshoe is right at your door step!


----------

